
Inkjet Printing of High Performance Transistors (2017) - bb88
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-017-01391-2
======
jschwartzi
Can we inkjet print an RFID tag? People have been wanting to replace barcode
with RFID in auto-ID for ages now. If we can print a high-performance
transistor could we inkjet-print conductors into a coil on the same substrate?

~~~
barbegal
It would be tough because you would need a lot of transistors, at least a few
thousand even for the simplest of RFID tags. In this study they only managed
to print about 200. Given that you can buy RFID stickers for ~0.1 USD the
economics don't really stack up.

